
Sept. 13, 1833: Imported Ice Chills, Thrills India (2010) - bhaumik
http://www.wired.com/2010/09/0913calcutta-ice-ship/
======
bhaumik
Was looking into "The Ice Trade" after listening to the most recent 99%
Invisible episode:

[http://99percentinvisible.org/episode/frozen-
assets/](http://99percentinvisible.org/episode/frozen-assets/)

~~~
eternalban
Since you are into ice:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yakhchal](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yakhchal)

------
integrally
In India, ice was imported from the Himalayas in the 17th century
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ice_trade](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ice_trade)

------
yuubi
A "short-lived victory" isn't what it used to be. Local production started 45
years after the first shipment; sounds pretty good in modern terms.

------
vatotemking
Curious, what is it about cold drinks that human brains love?

